# non riesco ad attivare il dma + problema boot

## crisandbea

ragazzi ho appena installato la gentoo sul pc din un amico, è un asus a6b00k con processore amd turion ml30,  è andato tutto bene, tranne che ora quando avvio il pc vedo l'avvio di gentoo spostata sullo schermo verso dx e poi mi dice che il dma non è attivo, ho provato a fare hdparm /dev/hda ma non riesco ad attivarlo e pure nel kernel ho attivato il supporto per il mio chipset,  per il prblema del boot non saprei cosa fare.  qualcuno sa aiutarmi ????

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un lspci e la voce che hai attivato sotto il kernel

----------

## BikE

Provato con 

```

hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

```

----------

## crisandbea

lspci non riesco a postartelo perchè come ho detto lo schermo si vede per 3/4 da una parte e l'atra riprende dall'inizio dello schermo a sx, le voci attive in ata/atapi/mfm/rll sono: amd and nvidia ide support ,enhanced ide/mfm/rll d7sk/cdrom/tape/floppy support , include ide/ata-2 disk support, use multi-mode by default ,pcmcia ide support, include ide/atapi cdro, support,generic/default ide chipset support, pci ide chipset support,  generic pci bus-muster dma support,

use pci dma by default when available,promise pdc202 (68:69:70:71:75:76:77) support .

queste sono le voci impostate non come modulo.  fatemi sapere qlcs. ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma il chipset ide l'hai attivato?

----------

## crisandbea

di quale chipset ide intendi ???

----------

## BikE

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma il chipset ide l'hai attivato?

 

Si ha detto che lo ha compilato build-in nel kernel.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

>  amd and nvidia ide support

 

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Si ha detto che lo ha compilato build-in nel kernel.

 

si, lo so che l'ha detto... ma sai quante persone parlano quando farebbero meglio a stare zitte?   :Wink: 

di sicuro questo non è il caso di crisandbea, cmq dato che non possiamo avere l'lspci dobbiamo solamente affidarci a quanto ci dice. chiedevo solo un controllo maggiore sulla cosa. tutto qui. magari ha sbagliato modulo... ne ha preso uno per un altro. che ne so.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    amd and nvidia ide support 
> 
>  *BikE wrote:*   Si ha detto che lo ha compilato build-in nel kernel. 
> 
> si, lo so che l'ha detto... ma sai quante persone parlano quando farebbero meglio a stare zitte?  
> ...

 

no ho controllato 10 volte perchè anche io pensavo di aver sbagliato a configurare il chipset ide, ma l'ho messo giusto,  

cosa posso fare????? io nn ne ho la più pallida idea   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Sarebbe stato meglio aprire due discussioni diverse per due problemi diversi ...

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> quando avvio il pc vedo l'avvio di gentoo spostata sullo schermo verso dx

 

In che senso ? in modo testo o in modo grafico ?

----------

## crisandbea

in modo testo, visto ke ancora non ho installato nessuna interfaccia grafica, se non solo X, ch edevo sistemare ancora.

----------

## BikE

Domanda stupida... hai provato ha sistemare dal monitor?? Se si ad ogni riavvio fa la stessa cosa??

----------

## crisandbea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida... hai provato ha sistemare dal monitor?? Se si ad ogni riavvio fa la stessa cosa??

 

che intendi con ciò????

----------

## Kernel78

Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che stai usando il framebuffer o almeno a me il framebuffer dava questo problema ma visto che non avevo tempo per capire come risolverlo ho disabilitato il supporto nel kernel.

----------

## BikE

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Domanda stupida... hai provato ha sistemare dal monitor?? Se si ad ogni riavvio fa la stessa cosa?? 
> 
> che intendi con ciò????

 

Tutti i monitor dovrebbero avere delle impostazioni per regolarne posizione, luminosita', contrasto... etc..

----------

## crisandbea

si ma non credo dipende da ciò in quanto winzooz si vede bene,   è poi è un portatile non un fisso.. ciao

----------

## BikE

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> si ma non credo dipende da ciò in quanto winzooz si vede bene,   è poi è un portatile non un fisso.. ciao

 

Ok va bene... facciamo un passo indietro... hai possibilita' di accedere al pc tramite ssh?? Servirebbe qualche info in piu' secondo me... sia per il DMA che per il monitor..

----------

## crisandbea

se mi spieghi in ke modo si fa posso provare a vedere se accede tramite ssh

----------

## BikE

PC A e' quello con problemi

PC B e' un pc connesso alla rete magari con Linux... oppure ti scarichi SSH per Winzoz

Intanto avvii il demone per ssh su A....

```

/etc/init.d/sshd start

```

Poi da B ti connetti ad A

```

ssh ip

```

Specifichi la password di root per entrare e dovresti essere loggato...

----------

## crisandbea

no purtroppo non riesco a farlo, in quanto nn ho collegati due pc in rete, altro modo ???

----------

## BikE

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> no purtroppo non riesco a farlo, in quanto nn ho collegati due pc in rete, altro modo ???

 

Puoi redirectare l'output dall'stdout ad un file...

```

comando > nomefile

lspci > lscpi.txt

```

Quindi aprire il file con un qualsiasi editor di testo ( vi   :Very Happy:  )...

----------

## Kernel78

Magari non hai notato quello che ti ho detto (o quanto meno l'hai ignorato)

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che stai usando il framebuffer o almeno a me il framebuffer dava questo problema ma visto che non avevo tempo per capire come risolverlo ho disabilitato il supporto nel kernel.

 

----------

## crisandbea

scusami hai ragione non avevo notato il tuo messaggio, ora controllo, non è difficile che lo abbia messo anche io.  

nb:di quale framebuffer parli ????

ciao e grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> nb:di quale framebuffer parli ????

 

Del supporto al framebuffer presente nel kernel (quali altri framebuffer esistono ?)

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    < > Support for frame buffer devices

```

----------

## crisandbea

ok , no nessun altro, ma sai onde evitare di fare le cose due volte o +, chiedo prima.

----------

## crisandbea

ho provato disattivando il framebuffer ma lo schermo è uguale nn cambia nulla, ke faccio ???

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ok , no nessun altro, ma sai onde evitare di fare le cose due volte o +, chiedo prima.

 

figurati... è che mi hai fatto venire dei dubbi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

che dici visto ke il problema persiste lo riattivo il framebuffer ??

nb:ma dopo aver compilato il kernel, che comandi devo fare??? giusto per curiosità.  

ciaoLast edited by crisandbea on Mon Dec 05, 2005 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda cretina: hai riavviato con il nuovo kernel ?

----------

## crisandbea

dimmi i passi da fare dopo aver compilato il kernel, perchè ho uno strano dubbio..   forse sbaglio qlcs qua.  ciao

----------

## BikE

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dimmi i passi da fare dopo aver compilato il kernel, perchè ho uno strano dubbio..   forse sbaglio qlcs qua.  ciao

 

Copi l'immagine del kernel nella partizione di boot o dove vuoi e modifichi lilo/grub.

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dimmi i passi da fare dopo aver compilato il kernel, perchè ho uno strano dubbio..   forse sbaglio qlcs qua.  ciao

 

Personalmente ho fatto puntare grub a due kernel linux, uno di default (kernel-default) e uno di test (kernel-development)

così quando faccio delle prove mi basta copiare l'immagine del kernel sopra a quella instabile e riavviare senza dover modificare il bootloader (sono pigro)

----------

## BikE

Quoto Kernel78... anche io faccio cosi'.

----------

## Kernel78

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Quoto Kernel78... anche io faccio cosi'.

 

LOL 

... allora come mai gli hai suggerito di fare un'altra cosa ???

----------

## BikE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Quoto Kernel78... anche io faccio cosi'. 
> 
> LOL 
> 
> ... allora come mai gli hai suggerito di fare un'altra cosa ???

 

Perche' PRIMA di far questo deve modificare grub!! Dopo averlo fatto puo' tranquillamente sovrascrivere l'immagine "prova" quante volte vuole... mi e' parso di aver capito che non aveva dettato due differenti scelte di grub...

----------

## crisandbea

mi direste i comandi da fare passo x passo?? grazie mille

----------

## BikE

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> mi direste i comandi da fare passo x passo?? grazie mille

 

Dopo che hai compilato il kernel fai:

```

cp /urs/src/linux/arch/${TUA_ARCHITETTURA}/boot/bzImage /boot/Gentoo-new

```

Poi editi il file

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

facendo una nuova voce che punti a /boot/Gentoo-new ( o come lo vuoi chiamare )

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

> Poi editi il file
> 
> Codice:
> 
> /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ...

 

come si fa a farla puntare ???

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> come si fa a farla puntare ???

 

Scusa ma almeno la guida l'hai letta ?

----------

## BikE

Riquoto Kernel78   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

si ma di puntare al kernel nella guida per il grub non ne parla, ne parla solo prima di compilarlo, ma non credo centri con il grub o sbaglio ???

----------

## BikE

Far puntare grub all'immagine del kernel significa semplicemente fare una nuova voce in grub.conf.... basta che copi pari pari quella gia' esistente e cambi solo il nome del file...

----------

## crisandbea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Far puntare grub all'immagine del kernel significa semplicemente fare una nuova voce in grub.conf.... basta che copi pari pari quella gia' esistente e cambi solo il nome del file...

 

bastava dirlo prima non credi ??    :Wink: 

----------

